# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition of Glass Brick Wall for recycling

## DenisPC9

Evening all. 
I am working on my Partner's newly purchased house in Tasmania.  She wants to remove a Glass Brick Wall, but so that she can either onsell or recycle the Glass Bricks. 
They are 115x240 I don't know the width.  They are set in some form of Silicon. 
What equipment do I need to pull the Wall apart and are there any special skills/techniques required?  Apart from taking care when working with them  :Doh:  
Thanks
Denis

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've never tried removing those glass bricks, but I suspect to get them out without smashing them, you would need a long sharp knife to cut them out with.

----------


## commodorenut

Some I had to "rework" had a powder coated metal frame inside to hold them, and silicone only on the outer edges bonding them all to each other.  They were easy to cut out from each side.

----------


## goldie1

Ages since I have done one but from memory they have spacers like tile spacers and silicon 
The top middle one is the last to go in if memory serves so thats your starting point 
Have a look here for installation drawings F.A.Q's - Facts & Info

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm yes depends how they're installed and what kind.
I think this one with a "lip" around the edge is the most common...?   
But whether the recess around the brick is filled with silicone or if it's just around the lip...who knows.
if the recess is filled it will be tricky to get out in one piece. 
Still....if you can get in there with a long sharp knife it should be doable....  
Failing that....sell the whole wall as one piece   :Tongue:

----------


## GraemeCook

Hi Denis 
Depending on which type of silicon, and how much, you should be able to remove them fairly easily with an electric carving knife.  The first brick is the hardest; high risk of breakage. 
Cleanup is really difficult as silicon sticks persistently.   Only useful solvent that I know is xylene, but it is truly nasty.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## phild01

Beware of any embedded reinforcing rods between the bricks.

----------

